# what shotgun you use for deer?



## bobberboy (Aug 13, 2006)

i have a Mossberg bantam 500 20ga pump.


----------



## hunter564 (Dec 19, 2006)

The smallest thing i would use for deer is a 12 gauge and I dont think they make a slug barrel for the mossberg 500. I have one and it works great for birds but I wouldnt suggest it for deer.


----------



## sugerfree (Feb 17, 2007)

870 12 gauge, I'm not willing to buy a rifled barrel for mine so when I do deer hunt with it (which is very rare) I use 00 buckshot. Couldn't ask for a better waterfowl gun though


----------



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

ithac 37 20ga number 3 buckshot


----------



## squirrelstalker7 (Dec 18, 2006)

20 quage with slugs


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Remington 12 guage with slugs for me.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

243???lol


----------



## phazer07 (Dec 4, 2006)

i use a 20 or 12 ga semi-autos w/slugs

thats a duzzy of a bruise


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Rem. 870 20ga
:sniper:


----------



## PennsylvaniaRebel (May 16, 2007)

My dad's got a mosburg 12 gauge and he uses a slug barrel with a scope on it. works just fine for deer. In fact, in Kentucky (unless they changed the rule) you can only hunt deer with a 12-gauge slug.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

winchester 1300 and a ted twilliams 12 gauge 2 3/4


----------



## marlin22LR (Jan 4, 2007)

use a 12 guage mossberg 500. and yes, they do make a slug barrel for the mossberg 500. maybe not the bantam models but i know for a fact they do for the fullsize models. I dont use slugs though, that is just too similar to a rifle for me.

and yes, almost any guage will kill a deer, even .410
so i dont know why people say "i wouldnt use anything smaller then a 12 guage"
all that says is you dont care about shot placemant

(i dont mean to call anybody out, but that just gets on my nerves)


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

yeah i would suggest a 12 ga. but it's probably better to just buy a rifle if you can get a good deal.


----------



## robert harper (Oct 28, 2008)

i have tried several slugs and slug guns throughout the years and had great success with many...870s..1100s...and a marlin bolt gun. with the right slug or sabot they all do quite well...but often come with a big price tag along with the kick of a mule..recently i bought a h&r ultra slug in 12 ga. and its a real tack driver..got it for 225.00 new in the box..if you are a young hunter who is just starting or an older one who has went through the shoot em up stage you might take a closer look at one of these...they come with attached scope mounts and a sling and are also available in 20 ga..they are built heavy but have greatly reduced recoil than the 870...for a beginner its easy to load and un load...many of the modern 20 ga sabot slugs have plenty of energy at 100 yds and farther. hope this helps hunt safely and always wear your safety harness


----------



## ohio_coyote (Jun 20, 2008)

I hunt with a pietro berreta with slug barrel with winchester slugs


----------



## clemsonguy81 (Dec 12, 2008)

:withstupid:

get a rifle


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

clemsonguy and the rest of the rifle guys commenting. In many states, i.e. Ohio, Iowa, Illinois and more deer hunting is not allowed with a rifle and only shotguns and/or muzzleloaders are legal.

Now to the initial question, The 20 gauge you have will kill a deer just as dead as any of the others mentioned. Just practice and find the rifled slug that shoots best out of your gun.


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

My dad used to work for Knight muzzle loaders, so I hunt with one of them. I'm in Iowa, and deer hunting with a rifle is illegal except in the January antleress only season. Only shotguns and muzzle loaders are legal to hunt deer with, and you can't even use buckshot.


----------



## buckyboy (Dec 29, 2008)

same here in NY you can't use a rifle or buckshot.

but the initail question, yes a 20ga. will kill a deer just fine.








here is some proof. i shot this deer a 30 yds. with a scoped remington 1100 LT 20 ga. it droped in it's tracks and never moved on it's own again.and for slugs don't think you have to shoot the expensive ones. i shoot remington sluggers. they're like $10 for 15 of them buy two boxes and you'll have enough to sight in, practice, and hunt. if you plan on using a scope get it bore sighted before sighting it in. if you don't it's almost a waste of money and bullits. :beer:


----------



## double (Apr 6, 2009)

I have a model 11-87 20 gauge from Remington. I have it in youth size. I recommend a slug over buckshot.


----------



## ray12 (May 29, 2009)

I use my mossberg 20 gauge or my savage 12 gauge


----------

